# Problem mit Eclipse



## comp89 (3. Jun 2005)

Ich hab heute JBuilder 2005 Foundation Edition installiert, schaut ganz nett aus (irgendwie ähnlich Microsoft Visual C++).
Das heißt nicht, dass ich nicht weiterhin Eclipse nutzen will, aber seither gehts nicht mehr. Ich hab weder was an Eclipse
(-Ordner), noch am JDK (-Ordner) geändert. Aber seit der Installation startet Eclipse nicht mehr.












[/img]


----------



## dyrathror (3. Jun 2005)

Hi,

wenn Du Dir Deine Fehlermeldung mal genau anschaust wirst Du feststellen,
daß Du gerade versuchst Eclipse mit der unter dem Windows Verzeichnis
installierten JVM zu starten.

Eher unwahrscheinlich, daß es sich hierbei um die Sun JVM handelt.

Du kannst die JVM beim Eclipse Start (z.B. in den Eigenschaften eines Icons)
mit dem Parameter -vm "pfad zur vm" angeben.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Jun 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=17263


----------

